# !/43 CarreraGo/ SCX Compact wtich is faster?



## Gary#8 (Dec 14, 2004)

*1/43 CarreraGo/ SCX Compact which is faster?*

Hi All, Any one have both types of 1/43 scale cars and or tracks and which cars are faster? Which track is wider? Which track looks to take the most abuse and or last longer? How do they rate against Artin cars and track. What voltage do each type run at? Thanks in advance for any help. Gary


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Let's open this question up a little more. For those who have run them, are the various 1/43rd cars basically compatible in terms of racing? In other words, can you mix Carrera, SCX, Artin, Mattel/Tyco and Lifelike and have a competive race? Or do they need to compete against their own brand?

Thanks...Joe


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi Gary,

I have all 3 types of` 1/43rd scale slots. As for what is the best , they're all good .

The ARTINS are basic cars that are great for ids and people learning to operate slot cars. Remove the traction magnet for more realistic handling. The tracks isn't bad but I prefer Carrera over ARTIN and SCX track I don't care for at all.

If I had to chose I'd say that SCX is a little faster than Carrera and ARTINS. Artins can however become missles if you tweak them in a serious manner.

Hope this helps ,

Gonzo


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

what tweaking do you do to your artins?


----------

